# Serious Defect on Delonghi 4200



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

Early last year I had to replace the generator on my Dellonghi Magnifica 4200 when I found that both heating elements were open circuit. 12 months later the machine suddenly started producing luke-warm coffee. On investigation I found that one of the heating elements to be open circuit. What could have caused this premature failure? Leaving the machine on standby for long periods, perhaps? Surely the automatic time-out should have prevented this? Is it worth shelling out another £83 for a replacement? Any advice, observations and possible solutions would be appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am afraid that the majority of people on the forum do not use bean to cup machines and will not have experience with your machine.

Most domestic machines are not realy intended to be left on for long periods and this may be the cause of your problem. Sorry I cannot be more helpful.

I would suggest you cut your losses and go for something like a Gaggia Classic and a separate grinder, possibly Iberital M C 2 as a good starting point for good coffee.


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Many thanks,

With regards to the Gaggia Classic, is it true that the older (made in Milan) model with the solenoid valve is better than the newer (made by Philips) version?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pre-Phillips solenoid on the Classic was a bit bigger. Not heard reports that post Phillips' take over of Gaggia have led to reliability problems in this respect.


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Many thanks,

I have obtained a Gaggia Classic and have been obtaining very good results, initially using pre-ground, supermarket espresso coffee. However, I have since purchased an Iberital MC2 and, after a few initial teething problems, worked reasonably well culminating in a quite acceptable cup of coffee. This morning things really went wrong. My first coffee worked out quite well but the second was a total failure inasmuch as the grind was too fine. I then tried to alleviate this by turning the adjustment wheel a quarter of a turn anti-clockwise, but to no avail, the only results was a broken espresso cup caused when the filter and its holder were blown off the group head. Having tried this again and again all that I achieved was an appalling mess in the kitchen and another broken espresso cup. Is there something I am doing wrong? If there isn't this piece of junk will soon be on its way to the local Recycling Centre. I will then have to decide whether I am prepared accept supermarket pre-ground or send the Gaggia Classic in the same direction.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The adjustment on the MC2 is superfine, which makes it good when you are in the "ballpark" but for a meaning full change you will probably need3 or 4 complete turns. Also after adjusting there will be 6 or 7 gms left in the grinder from the previous setting, this will need clearing. The MC2 when set up will give you a consistent grind.

If you keep a lot of beans in the hopper and they are subject to heat and humidity changes, this WILL considerably affect the grind setting.


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your advice, but enventualy I turned the wheel at least a dozen times, but this had no effect whatsoever, so I therefore conclude that heat and humidity has indeed had an effect, which would also explain why the chute was clogged up. I will now replace what little remains of the beans. The beans had been sitting in the fridge for weeks, whilst awaiting the arrival of the grinder. Could this be another factor?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes - beans in the fridge will go soft and lose all their characteristics


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, I replaced the beans, used a pressurised air duster to remove the remnants of previous grinds and now it looks like I am getting it right. I think the problem started when, in order to prevent spillage, I held the filter so close that the exit of the chute was protruding into it, thus causing a blockage which backed up into the grinding mechanism. Would this be the case?


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

I now have encountered a major problem: I cannot secure the filter holder to the group head properly. It will only half lock, causing water to squirt out past the seal and if I do not hold it in place, the filter holder will get blown off, making the machine virtualy unusable. Could this be due to excessive protrusion of the seal?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you taken the grouphead off and cleaned it and would be worth changing the seal while you do that. Instructions on how to do this:

http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/


----------



## Stephen Aris (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes,

I have cleaned the group head, but the seal, sorry gasket is brand new and I can feel the filter group making contact with it. it is the thickness of the gasket which is preventing the tabs on the filter group from fully engaging. I applied silicone grease to the gasket and I can now fully lock the filter, albeit with considerable physical effort. Will this become easier with use? I now have a spare gasket, but it is identical in every way.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you buy the correct size gasket?

have you taken the brew head and shower screen off and cleaned everything you can get to?

Perhaps the screen/plate wasn't screwed back on properly and that is stopping the portafilter from engaging as it should?

ive never had a classic just thinking aloud!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you using the pressurised filter?


----------

